# My first HDR



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Everyone else seems to be doing them and now I have photomatix thought I'd give it ago


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not too sure it's worked on eveyrthing. The path doesn;t look right to me. But I like the rest! Lovely subject too. Where is it?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks really good, settings may slightly need tweaking down a little as you've got the 'halo' effect round the edges of the trees....


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Cheers, I didn't play with the settings too much but I see what you mean about the path and trees now.



maggi112 said:


> Lovely subject too. Where is it?


The church is in Essex near my parents, it's where my god daughter was christened last week. Luckily had very nice weather and glad I took the camera.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Had a play about now and this seems to look better?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Did u shoot in RAW mate? 3 shot of varying Ex or just the 1?
Phil


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Did u shoot in RAW mate? 3 shot of varying Ex or just the 1?
> Phil


Yes I always shoot RAW mate, just took the one photo and made 3 of them with varying ex and processed in photomatix. Maybe I've messed with the settings too much in the second photo


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

That might be where you're going wrong then, a multiple exposure shot is better than a single raw being tweaked into a HDR image. I'd go for 3 shots minimum and up to 7 shots in more varied light conditions.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Katana said:


> That might be where you're going wrong then, a multiple exposure shot is better than a single raw being tweaked into a HDR image. I'd go for 3 shots minimum and up to 7 shots in more varied light conditions.


But I'm not tweaking just the one shot, I've opened it up and saved 3 different copies as RAW with varying exposure. Surely that would be the same as taking the shot with different exposures? I might try doing more than 3 shots though see what happens.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The second is much more to my taste.

Really nice, well done.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> The second is much more to my taste.
> 
> Really nice, well done.


Thanks mate, I did another one yesterday of a car I photographed a few weeks back...really brought the image alive compared to before.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> But I'm not tweaking just the one shot, I've opened it up and saved 3 different copies as RAW with varying exposure. Surely that would be the same as taking the shot with different exposures? I might try doing more than 3 shots though see what happens.


No, it's not the same. You're still using the limitations of the initial pic.

In an ideal world, you have enough shots to cover everything from black to white. That way, you retain detail in shadows and highlights.

The entire point is to extend the range of the produced picture above and beyond that which the sensor can capture in one image.

Concrete example from Sunday:









already sharpened..

The other one:










The HDR has allowed more colour to be retained, it looks more natural - even if it isn't. Please ignore the swaying bits at the sides, it was breezy and this was taken without a tripod. It's a combination of 8 shots from 1/2000 to 1/50 @ f8.

Bret


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Bret for the explanation, I will have to try it with several shots from the camera then


----------

